# What To Use Please Help



## Wapper (14/7/14)

Instead of working I watched the video relating to IMPROOF, interesting but that's not the issue, (feeling better goes without saying) at about 2 minutes 45 seconds into this clip I spotted a chick vaping something that allowed her to blow an absolute cloud. Being a bit new to the whole vaping thing, and still using a "fongkong" device - I was amazed by the sure volume of vaper - I need one of those..please can someone tell me how she managed that and where do I get a device like that


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

A link to that video will help?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wapper (14/7/14)

http://www.improofmovement.com/


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/7/14)

Its a mechanical with a dripping atty. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

To quick for me to make out, but definitely a rebuildable on a mechanical mod. Which means an atomizer on which you build your own coils and do your own wicking, customized to your requirements - be it clouds, throat hit or flavour or a combination thereof. The VG content of the juice will also contribute to vapour. The mech mod is basically an unregulated battery holder with a high drain unprotected safe chemistry battery in there. 
Safety is important when using such devices. Read the stickies in this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/electronic-cigarette-mods/


----------



## Wapper (14/7/14)

thanks I have to confess I have no idea what that means - could you pehaps suggest a website for some research


----------



## Wapper (14/7/14)

thanks much appreciated


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Wapper said:


> thanks much appreciated


If you are really interested, go an visit @annemarievdh in Krugersdorp. She is an agent for Vapeking and can tell and show you all about mech mods and rebuildables.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/7/14)

Got no idea. Mech and dripper. Caravella mech?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Got no idea. Mech and dripper. Caravella mech?
> View attachment 8048


Awesome, I just could not catch it at that moment.


----------



## TylerD (14/7/14)

Yeah, it's very quick. Love greenshot. Had to play/pause to get the right shot.


----------



## Cat (14/7/14)

i know it cannot be more than a week or two before i buy a mech mod....and i suppose an RDA. ...my mind has sort of crossed a point, realisation that it's inevitable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wapper (14/7/14)

I get the impression that its a general view not be "chasing the cloud" but hey I want to see the vape - I am sure that the cloud could go along with some decent taste or am I too ambitious


----------



## Cat (14/7/14)

have you seen the thread of selfie cloud pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Wapper said:


> I get the impression that its a general view not be "chasing the cloud" but hey I want to see the vape - I am sure that the cloud could go along with some decent taste or am I too ambitious


Not at all, many vapers love their clouds and certainly a good balance is easily attainable. Even if one is a cloud chaser to the detriment of flavour, it certainly is all good - as long as it keeps you off the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wapper (14/7/14)

I agree fully, the transition from smoking to vaping was easy for me - if I knew it would be that easy I would have done it long ago -

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (14/7/14)

and of course you don't need a mechanical mod to blow clouds. loads of electronic mods on the market now that will enable you to crank out the cumulus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

